# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] Bosch logixx 8 sensitive προβλημα στην πλακετα;

## xaralampidou_m

Εδω κ μια βδοματα το πλυντηριο μου τη μια δεν στυβει, την αλλη δεν τραβαει το μαλακτικο κ σημερα δεν ξεπλυνε. Οταν το βαζω να τα κανει ξεχωριστα τα κανει μια χαρα αλλα σε ολοκληρωμενο πρόγραμμα οχι. Ελεγξα το φίλτρο ειναι καθαρο. Αυριο θα ανοιξει ο αντρας μου κ το καπακι να δει βαθυτερα το φιλτρο αν σκαλωσε κατι. Τι μπορει να φταίει αν το φιλτρο ειναι οκ;;; η πλακετα;;;

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Εξηγησε μας λιγο περισσοτερο τι ακριβως κανει

----------


## tipos

Συνηθως οταν εχουν βλαβη εμφανιζουν καποιο κωδικο σφαλματος στο display.To δικοσου βγαζει κατι?

----------


## xaralampidou_m

Οχι τιποτα

----------


## xaralampidou_m

Το μονο που κανει ειναι κολλαει επι ωρα στο τελευταίο λεπτο του προγράμματος. Μεχρι νε παω κ να το βαλω να κανει την ενέργεια ξεχωριστα

----------


## tipos

> Το μονο που κανει ειναι κολλαει επι ωρα στο τελευταίο λεπτο του προγράμματος.


Και ομως σου εβγαλε κωδικο βλαβης
Το πλυντηριο εχει βλαβη θερμανσης.ανοιγουμε το πισω καπακι και μετραμε  την αντισταση,το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει διακοπη,συνηθησμενη βλαβη στα  logixx.

----------


## xaralampidou_m

Ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ! θα το τσεκάρουμε κ θα σας ξαναστειλω

----------


## xaralampidou_m

Καλημέρα τελικα ειχε σκαλωσει ωενα 2€ στο χοντρό σωλήνα του φιλτρου. Σημερα θα δω αν λειτουργησει κανονικα!

----------


## tipos

Δεν νομιζω να φταιει αυτο.Οταν δεν μπορει να βγαλει τα νερα η εχει δυσκολια στην εξαγωγη νερου βγαζει F18 και οχι κολυμα στο 1 λεπτο.

----------


## xaralampidou_m

Καλησπερα ανοιξαμε σημερα απο πισω το πλυντήριο κ η αντισταση ηταν λιγο μαυρη στην βαση. Ειχε κ τριχες αλλα σχεδον καθολου αλατα. Θα παρω ανταλλακτική αύριο. Πρεπει να αλλαξω κ το μικρο;;; αισθητηρας ειναι; δεν ξερω. Δεν μπορω να σας στειλω κ φωτο να βλεπατε

----------


## tipos

Θα ξαναβαλεις ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ το παλιο.

----------


## xaralampidou_m

Κομπλε το πλυντήριο με την καινούργια αντίσταση!!! Ευχαριστούμε παρα πολυ για τη βοήθεια!!!

----------


## chameleon

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε πλυντήριο ρούχων Bosch WAS20420GR δηλαδή κολλάει στο 1 λεπτό, δεν παρατηρήσαμε να έβγαλε κάτι στο desplay, τί μου προτείνετε να κάνω.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## tipos

Μέτρα την αντίσταση, το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει διακοπή

----------


## chameleon

Μήπως θα μπορούσα να έχω λίγη περισσότερη πληροφορία για το πως θα το κάνω μιας και δεν έχω σχετικές γνώσεις; 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI NXT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Πολυμετρο και γνωση χρησης αυτου εχεις? Αν εχεις τοτε ανοιγεις το πισω καπακι του πλυντηριου,βγαζεις τα καλωδια απο την αντισταση και μετρας με το πολυλετρο την ωμικη της αντισταση.Θα πρεπει η τιμη που θα παρεις απο το πολυμετρο να ειναι μεταξη 20 και 30 ΩΜ στα ακρα της αντιστασης μετρωντας στη μικρη κλιμακα του πολυμετρου και απειρο μεταξη ακρων και γειωσης μετρωντας στη μεγαλυτερη κλιμακα του πολυμετρου.

----------


## chameleon

Προσωπικά γνώσεις δεν έχω, γι αυτό έφερα τον πεθερό μου, (συνταξιούχος ηλεκτρονικός του Π. Ν.), είχα ετοιμάσει το πλυντήριο και αυτός έκανε την μέτρηση που από ότι μου είπε δείχνει να είναι καμένη η αντίσταση. Την έβγαλα με δυσκολία ομολογώ και ήταν γεμάτη άλατα... Αύριο το πρωί πάω για αγορά νέας, κόστος έχουμε καμιά ιδέα πόσο θα πάει; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια, θα σας πω το αποτέλεσμα της επισκευής με την ολοκλήρωση της. 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI NXT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Αν την παρεις απο το εμποριο θα τη βρεις το πολυ 10-15 euro.Σε περιπτωση που εχει αισθητηριο η καινουργια θα βαλεις το παλιο και ΟΧΙ το καινουργιο.Αν την παρεις απο αντιπροσωπεια θα παθεις εγκεφαλικο :Biggrin:

----------


## chameleon

Ο αισθητήρας είναι ένα μεταλλικό κυλινδρικό γύρω στους 5 πόντους, σωστά; Αυτό όταν το έβγαλα είχε από την μέση και προς τα εμπρός αρκετά άλατα, τί κάνω; 
Η αντίσταση πωλείται μαζί με τον αισθητήρα ή μπορώ να τα πάρω και ξεχωριστά; 
Τελευταία ερώτηση... Η υπάρχουσα αντίσταση είναι λογικό που δεν έδωσε καθόλου ένδειξη όταν την μέτρησε ο πεθερός μου με το πολύμετρο; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια αλλά για την κατανόηση. 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI NXT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Τα αλατα στον αισθητηρα καθαρισε τα με συρματοβουρτσα η γυαλοχαρτο.Στις καινουργιες αντιστασεις ποτε εχουν αισθητηρα και ποτε οχι.Αυτο δεν σε ενδιαφερει γιατι οπως και να εχει εσυ θα βαλεις τον παλιο.Οσο για την μετρηση απο τη στιγμη που δεν εδωσε καμια μετρηση αυτο σημαινει οτι η αντισταση εχει διακοπη οποτε ειναι οντως χαλασμενη.
Την αγορα της καινουργιας θα την κανεις εχοντας στα χερια σου την παλια ωστε να σου δωσουν μια ιδια.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ο αισθητήρας είναι ένα μεταλλικό κυλινδρικό γύρω στους 5 πόντους, σωστά; Αυτό όταν το έβγαλα είχε από την μέση και προς τα εμπρός αρκετά άλατα, τί κάνω; 
> Η αντίσταση πωλείται μαζί με τον αισθητήρα ή μπορώ να τα πάρω και ξεχωριστά; 
> Τελευταία ερώτηση... Η υπάρχουσα αντίσταση είναι λογικό που δεν έδωσε καθόλου ένδειξη όταν την μέτρησε ο πεθερός μου με το πολύμετρο; 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια αλλά για την κατανόηση. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI NXT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Οταν η αντίσταση δεν δείχνει καμία ωμική τιμή δηλαδή καμία ένδειξη τότε είναι κομμένη εσωτερικά.

----------


## chameleon

Καλημέρα, 16,50€ στοίχησε η νέα αντίσταση, το απόγευμα θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση.

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI NXT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andyferraristi

Συγνώμη για το off-topic ρε παιδιά, αλλά λύστε μου μια απορία. Μόλις έρχομαι από έναν φίλο μου που προσπαθήσαμε μαζί να αλλάξουμε τα αμορτισέρ. Όμως όταν ανοίξαμε τα καπάκια, είδαμε με έκπληξη ότι "φόραγε" τρία (!!!). Είναι όντως έτσι αυτό το μοντέλο, και έπρεπε να αγοράσουμε τρία ???

----------


## diony

ναι κάποια μοντέλα έχουν 3 αμορτισέρ , και καλό είναι να πάρεις *το δικό του σετ* είτε από την αντιπροσωπεία ή από το εμπόριο *πακέτο και τα 3*

----------


## andyferraristi

Κώστα σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Ο κάτοχος έβαλε εχθές το βράδυ δύο πλύσεις με άψογα (όσον αφορά θόρυβο - κοπάνημα) αποτελέσματα. Εάν τώρα κανακυλύσει, θα αγοράσουμε τρία ...

----------


## diony

Αν κατάλαβα καλά αλλάξατε μόνο τα 2 , ή αγοράσατε συμπληρωματικά και το  τρίτο ?

----------


## andyferraristi

Αλλάξαμε μόνο τα δύο ...

----------


## diony

Εντάξει , δεν είναι το πιο σωστό , αλλά αφού δεν έχει πρόβλημα με το στύψιμο τα αφήνετε όπως είναι

----------


## chameleon

Καλημέρα σας, οφείλω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια. Στο πλυντήριο αντικαταστάθηκε η αντίσταση με κόστος 16,50€ και πλέον (αφού έγιναν οι απαραίτητες δοκιμαστικές πλύσεις) όλα δείχνουν να δουλεύουν σωστά.
Καταλήγοντας θέλω να πω, πως σας αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο γιατί σε αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς που ζούμε, βοηθάτε με τον τρόπο σας σημαντικά. 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI NXT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lionakisd

Καλησπερα σας!
Θα ηθελα και εγω με τη σειρα μου τη πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας αλλα πισω στο αρχικο θεμα της συζητησης εννοωντας την πιθανη βλαβη πλακετας σε πλυντηριο  Bosch logixx 8 sensitive.
Αυτο που παρουσιαζει το δικο μου ειναι οτι πολλες φορες παγωνει το προγραμμα και κανενα κουμπι δεν ανταποκρινεται οταν το παταω. Επισης πολλες φορες ενω δουλευει το πλυντηριο αλλαζει το προγραμμα συνεχεια σαν να εχουν βραχυκυκλωσει τα κουμπια. 
Ανοιξα την πλακετα και την καθαρισα με αερα και απο τοτε και για λιγες μερες ολα δουλευαν ρολοι μεχρι που αρχισαν παλι τα ιδια. :Sad: 
Σκεφτηκα οτι το προβλημα ειναι η πλακετα οποτε την βρηκα και την αγορασα απο ενα καταστημα.
Ο αντιπροσωπος το καταστηματος που μιλησα με ρωτησε αν ειμαι τεχνικος γιατι μονο τεχνικος μπορει να κανει τον προγραματισμο αλλα επισης μου ειπε οτι υπαρχουν οδηγιες στην συσκευασια.
Η πλακετα εφτασε οντως με οδηγιες για τον προγραμματισμο αλλα δυστηχως δεν εχω τις παραμετρους για να τις περασω κατα τη διαδικασια του προγραμματισμου.
Μηπως καποιος γνωριζει που μπορω να τις βρω ή μηπως καποιος ειχε παρομοιο προβλημα?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

Δημητρης

----------


## chameleon

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Σε πλυντήριο Bosch logixx 8 sensitive WAS20420GR σταμάτησε να περιστρέφεται ο κάδος κατά την πλύση.
Τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

Τα καρβουνακια στο μοτερ τα ειδες;

----------


## chameleon

Καλησπέρα,
Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο είδα αναφορές για τα καρβουνάκια και ξεκίνησα από κει.
Το δύσκολο κομμάτι της συγκεκριμένης επισκευής ήταν η αφαίρεση του μοτέρ γιατί ήταν σφηνωμένο στις βάσεις του όμως η βοήθεια του WD-40 ήταν καταλυτική.
Όντως τα καρβουνάκια ήταν φαγωμένα και μιας και δεν το είδα πουθενά να αναφέρεται, συμβουλή μου κατά την αφαίρεση του παλιών προσέξτε την κλίση με την οποία έχουν φαγωθεί σε κάθε μια από τις δύο θέσεις, έτσι ώστε να τοποθετήσετε και τα καινούργια σωστά.
Κόστος ανταλλακτικών 7,5€ !


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (01-11-21)

----------


## gpapadakis



----------


## electricalgian

Καλημέρα σας! Έχω ένα πλυντήριο Bosch avantixxx 7 που το πρόβλημα του είναι ότι σε οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα το βάλω παίρνει στην αρχή νερό,και κάνει τον κύκλο χωρίς να βγάζει τα νερά,να μην παίρνει νέα νερά απλός ο κάδος γυρίζει και πλένει και όταν φτάσει στο τελευταίο λεπτό δεν σταματάει καν,αλλά και δεν βγάζει καμμία ένδειξη σφάλματος στο καντράν.
Αναγκάζομαι να γυρίσω τον επιλογέα για να βγάλει τα νερά.
Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο πρόβλημα που μου παρουσιάζει το πλυντήριο;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ζέστανε το νεράκι του?
https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Bosch+A...acement/126113

----------


## electricalgian

Δεν το ελενξα καν και αυτό γιατί τώρα το δουλεύουμε στους 30 οπότε ούτε καν πήγε το μυαλό μου.
Ελπίζω ότι θα είναι η αντίσταση.
Θα την μετρήσω και θα σου απαντήσω.
Απλός τώρα λείπουμε λόγω διακοπών και όταν γυρίσουμε θα μιλήσουμε.
Παρόλα αυτά σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## electricalgian

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σου.
Οντως ηταν αντισταση με πολλα αλατα.
Την αλλαξα και τωρα μια χαρα.
Ευχαριστω

----------

